# Traveling through Mexico - 3 week journey



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

I am looking into a 3 week journey through Mexico, Starting in Merida, possibly stopping in Campeche, SMA, Guanajuato, Guadalajara and ending up in Puerto Vallarta. 
Having only visited PV (and fallen in love with the place), I have no knowledge of the rest of Mexico. We hope to travel by bus. 

I would love to have ideas on this journey. Posted or personal replies are OK. 

My wish is to move full time or part time (unknown as of yet) to Mexico. I believe 3 weeks could give me a little more insight into other areas where I have yet to visit. 

No reservations except for first and last nights most likely and will find places in between. This would be a new way for me to travel.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


sunnyinvallarta said:



I am looking into a 3 week journey through Mexico, Starting in Merida, possibly stopping in Campeche, SMA, Guanajuato, Guadalajara and ending up in Puerto Vallarta. 
Having only visited PV (and fallen in love with the place), I have no knowledge of the rest of Mexico. We hope to travel by bus. 

I would love to have ideas on this journey. Posted or personal replies are OK. 

My wish is to move full time or part time (unknown as of yet) to Mexico. I believe 3 weeks could give me a little more insight into other areas where I have yet to visit. 

No reservations except for first and last nights most likely and will find places in between. This would be a new way for me to travel.

Click to expand...

_sunny:

May I presume you mean to fly into Mérida and fly out of Puerto Vallarta? You almost certainly do not intend to head back to Merida ´I would think. It´s hard to advise you but since I know all the places you intend to visit on your itinerary, I can say it is an ambitious undertaking in three weeks but doable. After all, the luxury bus system in Mexico is excellent and far better than anything available in the U.S.

I am not sure about your route structure but if I were you I would skip Campeche, a one hour town at most and a real yawner, and take an express luxury bus to Guadalajara from Mérida, perhaps through Mexico City. Then take express buses to San Miguel and Guanajuato then back to take a bus to Guadalajara and an express bus to Puerto Vallarata when you feel like it as they leave all the time . 

If I am not mistaken, you may have to change bus terminals in Mexico City to get from Merida to Guadalajara which is a pain in the ass so why not spend a day or two in Mexico City which is far more interesting than those places you plan to visit. If you must change bus terminals across town in Mexico City, take the express bus from Merida, get of in Mexico City, spend a night or two or more in that unbelievably exciting metropolis and then take a five hour luxury bus to Guadalajara and, believe me, these are luxurious buses or, you can fly from Mexico City to Guadalajara in less than an hour versus five plus hours by bus and, with today´s discounted airline tickets, that is very cheap. Sometimes cheaper than the bus fare.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

I was thinking of Mexico City also. My travel partner was saying she was not interested in Mexico City, but I am! 

I would think that going from Mexico City to Guadalajara then back to SMA is a roundabout way. No?


I would love to see the coast off of the East side of Mexico also. Start there and head WEST! 

What about Oaxaca?


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

If I ever take such a trip I'd fly into Cancun as it's a very good airport with low cost fares. Work my way down the Riviera Maya to Tulum, over to Merida, from there to San Cristobal de las Casas, up to the Oaxaca coast, on to Oaxaca City, up to Puebla, maybe over to Xalapa, then to Mexico City, on to San Miguel with side trips to Bernal and Tequisquiapan, and finish the way you are planning from San Miguel plus the Lake Chapala area from Guadalajara. That would take longer than 3 weeks but doable if you throw some flights in.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

Great ideas! Thanks!


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks like on the google map that from Tulum, there is no direct road to Merida. I have not looked at the other areas yet. Are you talking about driving around? Would be wonderful to have people do to this trip with us!


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> Looks like on the google map that from Tulum, there is no direct road to Merida. I have not looked at the other areas yet. Are you talking about driving around? Would be wonderful to have people do to this trip with us!


You'd probably want to bus to Tulum and back then on to Merida from Cancun. Not alot of distance added. There is at least one discount airline that flies from Cancun to Tuxtla Gutierrez which is the airport for San Cristobal. If possible you might want to try the boat ride through Sumidero Canyon.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

*3 week journey*

I just thought about this trip last night. I have a year before I would go, so much time to plan! I don't want to end up on the "3 hour tour" so to speak!

In reading the replies so far, I see that there are many other places to be seen that are not main tourist areas, which would be best for me. Less tourists = better trip. 

I would also like responses on busses, how much to pack or not to pack (could traveling with a large suitcase be an issue on a bus), more destination ideas, etc...

So, so far, thanks all!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If moving is your goal I would seriously think about living on the hot/humid coast or in a more temperate climate in the highlands. Big difference for summer living.

I'm old so wouldn't think of covering as much as you propose .... but seriously, coasts or highlands are a big reason why people settle where they do. A little tighter focus might be good


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


vantexan said:



You'd probably want to bus to Tulum and back then on to Merida from Cancun. Not alot of distance added. There is at least one discount airline that flies from Cancun to Tuxtla Gutierrez which is the airport for San Cristobal. If possible you might want to try the boat ride through Sumidero Canyon.

Click to expand...

_OK, to each his own but here is what I would advise as a resident of the Chiapas Highlands and sometimes visitor to Tulum. 

Tulum village is a dump. a place of zero consequence. A village with so few amenities and butt-ugly to boot that it is hard to believe that anyone would live there if they had bus fare to Playa del Carmen or Akumal. This place s so sorry it redefines the definition of crap. However, the beaches are splendid but the town itself is depressing beyond belief.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

lovely


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

Moving at some point is my goal. 

The goal of this would be to get the *%#@ away for 3 weeks and look around. 
Travel, look, take pictures, eat whatever. 

Tighter focus is why I always went to PV. Because I love it there. But the heat and humidity! Yikes! So venturing elsewhere and posting about my ideas of destinations are a start, it gets others to post ideas that may be more sound, people who have been or lived in those parts!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=sunnyinvallarta;2326929]Looks like on the google map that from Tulum, there is no direct road to Merida. I have not looked at the other areas yet. Are you talking about driving around? Would be wonderful to have people do to this trip with us! [/QUOTE]_

There is a direct road from Merida to Tulum and it is a good road although not apparent at first glance. Merida to Valladolid and east to Chemax and southeast through Coba to Tulum. Good roads all the way and the ruins at Coba are not to be missed in the Yucatan. Marvelous. A great and fun drive.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

But I am also talking about using a bus to get around. Not a car. 
Ideas?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> But I am also talking about using a bus to get around. Not a car.
> Ideas?


Great idea!
Another great idea would be to speak some Spanish


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

When are you traveling?


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

Would not be until late Oct/early November next year.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

Funny though, I am not worried about it being 2 females traveling around. Really no worries. I do not get drunk, do not wear much jewelry, am not rich, do not put myself into poor situations in any place I travel. 

People I meet, when I tell them I want to live in Mexico, or am traveling to Mexico, their faces squich up and go - "oooh, awful". 

I am surprised at how the American government says how dangerous it is to travel. How people react with "Mexico is dangerous and I would never go there" and this person is on their way to New York City.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't take a large suitcase with you, it will prove to be a nuisance.

I suggest a duffel bag with lots of compartments (look in an REI store for one), and pack mix and match clothes. If you need additional items, you can buy them in your travels.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

A duffel bag that is more like a backpack? 
But what about the crap that I may buy along the way??? 
Truly, there are a few items that I know are made in certain areas that I may
look for. 

So how best to bring things back to the US? I am used to one place and a suitcase, packet it up and go. Not schlep it all over the country.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> A duffel bag that is more like a backpack?
> But what about the crap that I may buy along the way???
> Truly, there are a few items that I know are made in certain areas that I may
> look for.
> ...


I have a medium sized duffel bag with lots of compartments. If you're going by car, your suitcase will be fine. But you stated that you plan to travel by bus, and it will be a PITA to schlep around. Just don't any crap along the way, and you'll be fine. If you insist on buying crap, ship it to yourself along the way. 

You don't want to carry around a heavy suitcase, you will need to travel light.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> lovely


The reason I brought up Tulum is you are looking for a place to live and the area known as the Riviera Maya, especially Playa del Carmen, has become, or is becoming, very developed with alot of expats and alot of English spoken. The proximity of Cancun's excellent airport with good transit to it makes it a good place to quickly travel to the States. Tulum is on the southern end of the area with striking Mayan ruins overlooking the Caribbean. There are forums dedicated to the area for more info. The interior of the Yucatan peninsula, where Merida lies, ranges from hot to extraordinarily hot. The Caribbean coast, plenty hot enough, is tolerable for a large chunk of the year. Don't know when Hound Dog was last there but Tulum has been a backpacker destination due to the lower costs but it is developing too. If San Cristobal was on a nice beach it would've turned into Cancun too.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

ship it via multipack back to the US so you do not have to carry it around.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

what is multipack?


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

Interesting. Looked up Multipack. Wonder what they charge and if things go MISSING!!!
Also sent that info to a friend that will be going on vacation to PV in a week and buying quite a bit of pottery dishware...
thanks!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Tepoztlan*



sunnyinvallarta said:


> I was thinking of Mexico City also. My travel partner was saying she was not interested in Mexico City, but I am!


If you end up spending some time in Mexico City, you could also take a side trip to Tepoztlan and/or Cuernavaca. Tepoztlan is one of the "Pueblos Magicos" and it really is a beautiful little town. The town gets a lot of visitors on the weekends, especially from Mexico, so it can be pretty crowded. During the week it is still busy enough to be interesting, but not so crowded. Wednesday is a good day to go during the week as it is market day [Tianguis with lots of _artesanía_]. Sunday is also market day. There are ex-pats, but usually more Mexican tourists than foreign. Whenever you go, wear comfortable shoes! It is very hilly and the streets are nearly all cobblestones. If you climb the Tepozteco mountain to the pyramid on top in honour of Tepoztecatl, god of pulque and fertility (a 600 m vertical rise up a winding steep rock path) you will definitely want comfortable shoes, and a couple of water bottles. The view of the valley and surrounding mountains is definitely worth the climb, in my opinion. 

Here's a link with a descriptive summary from Frommer's which refers to it as "one of the strangest and most beautiful towns in Mexico":

Introduction in Tepoztlan | Frommer's

And another by an Los Angeles Times travel writer:

A bit of the divine in Tepoztlán - latimes.com

This can easily be done as a day trip from DF. There is a bus from the "Terminal del Sur" (also known as Tasqueña) that takes you right into Tepoztlan. [There are other buses headed to other destinations which will leave you at the _caseta de cobro_ (tollbooth) at the edge of town, but that would be a fairly long walk into town - likely you'd need to take a taxi from there - but it shouldn't be too expensive even if you do that.] The bus trip is about 1 hr 15 min.

There are other interesting smaller villages near Tepoztlan, including Amatlan, which is considered the birthplace of Quetzalcoatl. Cuernavaca is about 1/2 hr away - it has lots of interesting places to visit as well, and a great climate, known as the "city of eternal spring". 

We chose Tepoz because my husband lived there for many years and he still has family and friends there. Community trumped the beach. The climate is great, too. Tepoztlan has micro-climates - if you like it hotter, then stay in the Valle de Atongo, if you like it a bit cooler, then find a place partway up one of the mountains that surround the town. 

Wherever you decide to go, _¡Feliz Viaje!_


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

vantexan said:


> The reason I brought up Tulum is you are looking for a place to live and the area known as the Riviera Maya, especially Playa del Carmen, has become, or is becoming, very developed with alot of expats and alot of English spoken. The proximity of Cancun's excellent airport with good transit to it makes it a good place to quickly travel to the States. Tulum is on the southern end of the area with striking Mayan ruins overlooking the Caribbean. There are forums dedicated to the area for more info. The interior of the Yucatan peninsula, where Merida lies, ranges from hot to extraordinarily hot. The Caribbean coast, plenty hot enough, is tolerable for a large chunk of the year. Don't know when Hound Dog was last there but Tulum has been a backpacker destination due to the lower costs but it is developing too. If San Cristobal was on a nice beach it would've turned into Cancun too.


Have you been to Tulum , Merida and Playa del Carmen?


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Have you been to Tulum , Merida and Playa del Carmen?


No, but have researched them. I'm assuming that on forums that deal specifically with Playa del Carmen, Tulum, and the Yucatan people are honestly relating their experiences and describing conditions accurately. I also studied Latin for two years in high school but never got a chance to converse with ancient Romans. Reading is a valid way to learn I hear otherwise what would be the point of textbooks? Or this forum? Are you suggesting that only those who've been to a place, even if they went one time a decade ago, have valid credentials for commenting on said place? If so then I'm a world class expert on the U.S. as I've traveled through 44 states and have lived in 14 of them.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

vantexan said:


> No, but have researched them. I'm assuming that on forums that deal specifically with Playa del Carmen, Tulum, and the Yucatan people are honestly relating their experiences and describing conditions accurately. I also studied Latin for two years in high school but never got a chance to converse with ancient Romans. Reading is a valid way to learn I hear otherwise what would be the point of textbooks? Or this forum? Are you suggesting that only those who've been to a place, even if they went one time a decade ago, have valid credentials for commenting on said place? If so then I'm a world class expert on the U.S. as I've traveled through 44 states and have lived in 14 of them.


I am not suggesting anything, I am assuming that if someone recommends a place to live or visit is because that someone knows that place well enough to recommend it.
You are not under any light an expert on Mexico, even if you have read every written piece of it
Everyone writes what they want here


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> I am not suggesting anything, I am assuming that if someone recommends a place to live or visit is because that someone knows that place well enough to recommend it.
> You are not under any light an expert on Mexico, even if you have read every written piece of it
> Everyone writes what they want here


But must I be an expert to recommend it? If a person posts here asking what places are worth looking at as a place to live can I not relay to them info about places that hundreds of posters on various forums recommend? Or should only the post of a person who did visit but didn't like it be allowed? By the way, Real de Catorce was very enjoyable, I highly recommend it. Been there you know!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I would suggest that if a poster recommends a certain town or city in Mexico as a great place to visit or live in, then it would be useful to the forum if he or she mentioned whether or not this suggestion was based on first-hand knowledge or just information gleaned from books or online expat forums.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

It would be helpful to know the source upfront, but VanTexan's comments obviously come from someone who has done his homework.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I would suggest that if a poster recommends a certain town or city in Mexico as a great place to visit or live in, then it would be useful to the forum if he or she mentioned whether or not this suggestion was based on first-hand knowledge or just information gleaned from books or online expat forums.


Well I can give you first hand knowledge that San Miguel is a fantastic place to live. And you know what? There are expats who'll never believe that, even though they've never been there, simply because there are thousands of Americans living there. It's "Mexico-Lite" to them, even though most tourists to SMA are Mexicans who think it's a wonderful place. And if information is gleaned from books or forums then I would assume that includes this forum too? What makes the opinions of posters on this forum anymore valid than those of other forums who've also been to Mexico? Are you saying I should never repeat to others what I've learned here? I'm not plagiarizing, just passing along knowledge gleaned. I'm not holding myself up as some expert on Mexico, just passing along info. However if people want to take shots at others rather than just discuss the nuts and bolts of Mexico I'm not above some retorts. If they don't like it then stop taking shots and get back to what's important, Mexico. I'm now going back to just reading for awhile and it may be a few months before posting again. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Sunny:

Prior to heading from Ajijic to Chapala to attend the last day of the _Feria De Los Maestros Del Arte _taking place on the shores of Lake Clapala (and in its 13th year) where my wife is serving as (nonpaid) Chiapas Coordinator since we also live down there and she has made friends of a number of Chiapas indigenous artisans, my curiosity about this thread was re-aroused and I explored the thread to try to ascertain if you had received responses to your inquiry as to where to travel for three weeks next November. I also noted that you stated that you would be looking for pottery, clothing, carpets and other artisanal products to buy while down here and it occurred to me that, if you wish to explore the various artisanal works by indigenous folks from many regions, this fair is made to order for someone on a limited schedule since, otherwise, it would be necessary to travel over great distances and try to find these indigenous artisans from such wide-spread places as Oaxaca, Chiapas, Puebla State, Michoacan and elsewhere - an impossible task. The fair takes place over a weekend in mid-November and the wide variety of artisanal works of wonderful quality is stunning. The fair board has done the exploring for you and is a non-profit effort organized by people who love the artisanal products produced by indigenous acquaintances and communal organizations in many parts of Mexico. Thus you may rest assured that items on display for sale will be reasonably priced. The idea is to promote the artisanal products produced the indigenous people of Mexico, not to make money for the organization.

It happens that Chapala is only a short distance (45 kilometers) from Guadalajara which is a place you planned to travel through amd takes place when you plan to travel though here. To make matters even more attractive for you if you are interested in attending this fair, the Guadalajara airport is a only about 20 kilometers from Chapala where there are many hotels and B&Bs where you can stay so, if I were you, I´d look into attending this unique and marvelous fair just, if nothing more, to get acquainted with indigenous artisans you would otherwise never meet.

BY the way, I am a sucker for these artisanal works but I live only a short distance from Chapala so when I buy something, getting it home is no big deal. However, if you live far away, shipping arrangements can be easily made and the integrity of the artisans and fair organization is assured.

Just in case anyone wonders, I have no personal interest in this fair or its board or management whatsoever so I´m not pushing anything.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> Sunny:
> 
> Prior to heading from Ajijic to Chapala to attend the last day of the _Feria De Los Maestros Del Arte _taking place on the shores of Lake Clapala (and in its 13th year) where my wife is serving as (nonpaid) Chiapas Coordinator since we also live down there and she has made friends of a number of Chiapas indigenous artisans, my curiosity about this thread was re-aroused and I explored the thread to try to ascertain if you had received responses to your inquiry as to where to travel for three weeks next November. I also noted that you stated that you would be looking for pottery, clothing, carpets and other artisinal products to buy while down here and it occurred to me that, if you wish to explore the various artisanal works by indigenous folks from many regions, this fair is made to order for someone on a limited schedule since, otherwise, it would be necessary to travel over great distances and try to find these indigenous artisans from such wide-spread places as Oaxaca, Chiapas, Puebla State, Michoacan and elsewhere - an impossible task. The fair takes place over a weekend in mid-November and the wide variety of artisanal works of wonderful quality is stunning. The fair board has done the exploring for you and is a non-profit effort organized by people who love the artisanal products produced by indigenous acquaintances and communal organizations in many parts of Mexico. Thus you may rest assured that items on display for sale will be reasonably priced. The idea is to promote the artisanal products produced the indigenous people of Mexico, not to make money for the organization.
> 
> ...


Or, she could visit the City Market in Juarez on her way out of Mexico and get the same quality goods at reasonable prices. Many store owners in the market make frequent trips to the places you mention for items such as Alebrijes and ironwood carvings, fine pottery, blankets, hand blown glass, silver jewelry, leather works, and many other high quality specialty items, both indigenous and traditional Mexican arts and crafts. 

That would also eliminate the shipping problem inasmuch as US Customs in El Paso hardly glances at arts and crafts that are declared. 

Just in case anyone wonders, the links are from my own site, but they are offered only because they are pertinent to the OP's question. I have no affiliation with anyone at the market.

I would add, too, that the kind of upcoming arts and crafts festivals mentioned in HoundDawg's post are by no means unusual in Mexico. It does look like theirs would be well worth seeing if that's in the OP's priorities. Just that there are other options.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hound Dog said:


> Sunny:
> 
> Prior to heading from Ajijic to Chapala to attend the last day of the _Feria De Los Maestros Del Arte _taking place on the shores of Lake Clapala (and in its 13th year) where my wife is serving as (nonpaid) Chiapas Coordinator since we also live down there and she has made friends of a number of Chiapas indigenous artisans, my curiosity about this thread was re-aroused and I explored the thread to try to ascertain if you had received responses to your inquiry as to where to travel for three weeks next November. I also noted that you stated that you would be looking for pottery, clothing, carpets and other artisanal products to buy while down here and it occurred to me that, if you wish to explore the various artisanal works by indigenous folks from many regions, this fair is made to order for someone on a limited schedule since, otherwise, it would be necessary to travel over great distances and try to find these indigenous artisans from such wide-spread places as Oaxaca, Chiapas, Puebla State, Michoacan and elsewhere - an impossible task. The fair takes place over a weekend in mid-November and the wide variety of artisanal works of wonderful quality is stunning. The fair board has done the exploring for you and is a non-profit effort organized by people who love the artisanal products produced by indigenous acquaintances and communal organizations in many parts of Mexico. Thus you may rest assured that items on display for sale will be reasonably priced. The idea is to promote the artisanal products produced the indigenous people of Mexico, not to make money for the organization.
> ....


Just to confirm, HD, I'm presuming that pricing also reflects ensuring the artesans themselves receive a fair price for their work? Often with "revendedores" (resellers) at central markets the original craftsperson has received only a fraction of the final selling price. I'm not criticizing anyone who purchases artesania at central markets - I've done it plenty myself, in Mexico, Guatemala, & other Lat Am countries - it often is the most practical way. However, I appreciate opportunities to buy directly from the artesanos. 

I might just have to schedule a trip down one of these Novembers myself!! I've never been to Chapala - might be interesting, a mixed cultural experience so to speak. And I really can't resist artesanía - my hubby would likely say that is a reason I shouldn't go since we really have nowhere to put more. (He also loves the artesania but is more practical than me.) But if you read my earlier soliloquy on Mexico inspired by Toronto in November, I think November on the shores of Chapala would do my soul good.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


ojosazules11 said:



Just to confirm, HD, I'm presuming that pricing also reflects ensuring the artesans themselves receive a fair price for their work? Often with "revendedores" (resellers) at central markets the original craftsperson has received only a fraction of the final selling price. I'm not criticizing anyone who purchases artesania at central markets - I've done it plenty myself, in Mexico, Guatemala, & other Lat Am countries - it often is the most practical way. However, I appreciate opportunities to buy directly from the artesanos. 

I might just have to schedule a trip down one of these Novembers myself!! I've never been to Chapala - might be interesting, a mixed cultural experience so to speak. And I really can't resist artesanía - my hubby would likely say that is a reason I shouldn't go since we really have nowhere to put more. (He also loves the artesania but is more practical than me.) But if you read my earlier soliloquy on Mexico inspired by Toronto in November, I think November on the shores of Chapala would do my soul good.

Click to expand...

_Actually, ojo, the profits from sales at the Feria in Chapala go strictly to the artisans themselves and, at this feria there are absolutely no resellers allowed at all. The artisans come here with their works , stay in the homes of hosts and go home with their profits free of any payments to any third parties. They must be invited by the feria´s non-profit hosting board and are subject to re-invitation annually. No unseemly pricing is tolerated in the least. People like my wife, the Chiapas Coordinator, do this as volunteers and not only do not make money but actually spend money in this endeavor. We host and support artisan friends from Chapas and Oaxaca for the pleasure of so doing and it actually sets us back financially but rewards us immensley intellectually so we come out winners. 

This annual event is purely for the promotion of indigenous artisans in Mexico and is done for fun and cultural enlightenment, not profit. A great success for over a decade so far.

The fair sometimes must change rented venues but it always held somewhere on the shores of Lake Chapala and within the Chapala Municipality. A splendid event worthy of a visit. I also have a house , actually two houses, full of these works of art which are inexpensive and personal treasures. I must stop going there not because these works are expensive but because I am running out of roome. 

If you want more informtion on this fair, which for 2013, will be concluding in a couple of hours, let me know and I´ll be happy to respond.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> I am looking into a 3 week journey through Mexico, Starting in Merida, possibly stopping in Campeche, SMA, Guanajuato, Guadalajara and ending up in Puerto Vallarta.
> Having only visited PV (and fallen in love with the place), I have no knowledge of the rest of Mexico. We hope to travel by bus.
> 
> I would love to have ideas on this journey. Posted or personal replies are OK.
> ...


One thing I forgot to mention is that I love the spirit of adventure that you will be bringing to this trip. I love the idea of few reservations in advance, taking the bus, traveling light and letting the trip evolve into whatever it will be with a minimum of pre-planning.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=ElPaso2012;2379713]Or, she could visit the City Market in Juarez on her way out of Mexico and get the same quality goods at reasonable prices. Many store owners in the market make frequent trips to the places you mention for items such as Alebrijes and ironwood carvings, fine pottery, blankets, hand blown glass, silver jewelry, leather works, and many other high quality specialty items, both indigenous and traditional Mexican arts and crafts. _

ElPaso has missed my point altogether when he/she talks of the "City Market" in Juarez where middlemen/vultures motivated by greed bring goods to this market from various places in Mexico to this place to sell to tourists. The Feria De Los Maestros Del Arte in Chapala brings the artisans themselves to the fair and so you meet and buy from the the artisans themselves and there is no pukehead middleman making money in the ongoing transaction to no benefit to anyone except themselves as useless and opportunistic leaches. I find this disgustiing. This "City Market" carnival is a rippoff in my opinion and not to be compared with the Feria in Chapala which is a true community effort to promote indegenous arts in support of that community without even a thought toward profit.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hound Dog said:


> Actually, ojo, the profits from sales at the Feria in Chapala go strictly to the artisans themselves and, at this feria there are absolutely no resellers allowed at all. The artisans come here with their works , stay in the homes of hosts and go home with their profits free of any payments to any third parties. They must be invited by the feria´s non-profit hosting board and are subject to re-invitation annually. No unseemly pricing is tolerated in the least.
> .


Thanks for the response, HD. That (your description above) is what I presumed from your original post. My reference to resellers was regarding central markets in some larger cities where there may be more resellers than actual artesans. I know the central market in Guatemala City is mostly revendedores. I'm not criticizing the resellers, as it is one way to get artesania to a broader market. 

But I think it's absolutely wonderful the work that your wife & other volunteers are doing, creating a venue where this beautiful work by talented artisans can be showcased. I would be very interested in knowing when the 2014 event is scheduled. I have the same problem of running out of room for all the artesania I have!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Wel, ojo, the 2014 fair will probaby be held at the "Chapala Yacht Club" on the lake but, while it´s a great name, don´t let it put you off since the best yacht there requires oars. 

This is a fun event wherever it is held. Please join us next year.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=ElPaso2012;2379713]Or, she could visit the City Market in Juarez on her way out of Mexico and get the same quality goods at reasonable prices. Many store owners in the market make frequent trips to the places you mention for items such as Alebrijes and ironwood carvings, fine pottery, blankets, hand blown glass, silver jewelry, leather works, and many other high quality specialty items, both indigenous and traditional Mexican arts and crafts. _
> 
> ElPaso has missed my point altogether when he/she talks of the "City Market" in Juarez where middlemen/vultures motivated by greed bring goods to this market from various places in Mexico to this place to sell to tourists. The Feria De Los Maestros Del Arte in Chapala brings the artisans themselves to the fair and so you meet and buy from the the artisans themselves and there is no pukehead middleman making money in the ongoing transaction to no benefit to anyone except themselves as useless and opportunistic leaches. I find this disgustiing. This "City Market" carnival is a rippoff in my opinion and not to be compared with the Feria in Chapala which is a true community effort to promote indegenous arts in support of that community without even a thought toward profit.


Well, ElPaso2012 is a "he" first of all, and, secondly, calling honest merchants who are making a living gathering these items from all over Mexico "pukeheads" is churlish, mean spirited, and beyond the pale. I have no doubt your arts and crafts fair is a great experience, but there is no need to put down a different kind of market because it's not pure enough for your taste. Thanks for the two cent opinion, though.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> I am surprised at how the American government says how dangerous it is to travel.


The Travel Warning(s) publlished by the U.S. Department of State for Mexico are based on facts, not fiction - best I can discern. The warnings are meant to be a guide to travelers from which to learn and put to use the information when developing their travel plans. If anything, I believe the warnings are under-stated given the depth and breath of the war and terrorism in parts of the country. But, as with all other information that's available ... I read and consider it. To ignore the information would, for me, be foolish. Best of luck with your trip planning.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


ElPaso2012 said:



Well, ElPaso2012 is a "he" first of all, and, secondly, calling honest merchants who are making a living gathering these items from all over Mexico "pukeheads" is churlish, mean spirited, and beyond the pale. I have no doubt your arts and crafts fair is a great experience, but there is no need to put down a different kind of market because it's not pure enough for your taste. Thanks for the two cent opinion, though.

Click to expand...

_Well, perhaps churlish. Substitute the word "opportunist" for "pukeheads" which was a bit of a vulgar word for middlemen profiting from the unique works of others. That happens all over the world but the Chapala fair is special in that they sponsor artisans from many widespread communities and do tihs out of the love of the artistic creations of these indigenous artisans rather than in an attempt to make money. In fact, this artisanal fair costs its sponsors financially rather thatnreward them financially. Their rewards come from the pleasure of bringing together these artisans to display and sell their works and, really, that´s all that is needed. 

Here is my real two centavo opinion. For people like Sunny coming down here to see and, perhaps, purchase fine artisanal works as well as meet the artisans themselves rather than some profit motivated middleman often ripping them off, this fair is a treasure. A unique experience not to be equated with the Juarez tourist market. Not even on the same planet.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Emphasis on those dos centavos, for sure. The Feria Maestros del Arte says it all: A fair for masters of their arts and those masters are there for you to meet, not just to see or buy their art. Some of these maestros are the last of a breed and their art needs to be appreciated and preserved; not copied in the orient and sold in a street market. It truly is a unique event.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Emphasis on those dos centavos, for sure. The Feria Maestros del Arte says it all: A fair for masters of their arts and those masters are there for you to meet, not just to see or buy their art. Some of these maestros are the last of a breed and their art needs to be appreciated and preserved; not copied in the orient and sold in a street market. It truly is a unique event.


Hear, hear! I'm going to try to attend next year. Too bad I didn't plan my recent trip to Chapala to include the Feria.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

I am not looking to go to Mexico just to buy "art". I like finding different types of medium that people use to make items. Alebrijes for example. You cannot find such a thing in the US. If you find great ones in Mexico, they are very expensive anyway and way beyond any budget that I would have, but looking at handmade items is interesting in any part of the world. As for meeting certain artists, that is interesting that they would be AT an event. Seems to me that most artists are content making what they do and not selling. They are artistic and most likely not in it for the attention. But there are indeed people who are very unique in what they do. Collectors of special items would most likely be interested in meeting or getting items signed...

But I digress.

As for ignoring the warnings of the US in traveling to Mexico, that would be absurd, to say the least. To travel smart and keep an eye out in any city or town on this planet is obvious to me. I know a woman that had her purse stolen at Starbucks in PV. She bought a coffee, turned around to put sugar in it, her purse was gone gone gone. Well, duh. People sit and wait for these things to happen. They also make purses with straps that cannot be cut. ***** packs get undone and taken. Fancy rings, a lady in San Diego had her finger cut off in the 80's when I was there so that someone could steal her fancy-ass diamond ring she had hanging out the window. 

So, watching about travel advisories is a good thing. But if you read the in-depth Mexico advisories that the wonderful US Government puts out there, people will NEVER travel south of the border! 

Learn, live, adventure and be smart!

Also, being intoxicated in public could be an open card to getting ripped off, raped or mugged. Just saying.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> I am not looking to go to Mexico just to buy "art". I like finding different types of medium that people use to make items. Alebrijes for example. You cannot find such a thing in the US. If you find great ones in Mexico, they are very expensive anyway and way beyond any budget that I would have, but looking at handmade items is interesting in any part of the world. As for meeting certain artists, that is interesting that they would be AT an event. Seems to me that most artists are content making what they do and not selling. They are artistic and most likely not in it for the attention. But there are indeed people who are very unique in what they do. Collectors of special items would most likely be interested in meeting or getting items signed...


The folk artists you´ll meet at the Feria are most certainly interested in selling their beautiful works of art - it's how many of them make a living!


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

I am certain the artists travel far and really want to sell their items. I am saying that many people that are artists of whatever sort, do so where they make items and do not go out to meet the public. They are artists - and usually not sellers. But some people do like to work with the public. I am sure that these events are wonderful to visit, being a local or a tourist.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> I am not looking to go to Mexico just to buy "art". I like finding different types of medium that people use to make items. Alebrijes for example. You cannot find such a thing in the US. If you find great ones in Mexico, they are very expensive anyway and way beyond any budget that I would have, but looking at handmade items is interesting in any part of the world. As for meeting certain artists, that is interesting that they would be AT an event. Seems to me that most artists are content making what they do and not selling. They are artistic and most likely not in it for the attention. But there are indeed people who are very unique in what they do. Collectors of special items would most likely be interested in meeting or getting items signed...
> 
> But I digress.
> 
> ...


I checked the State Department travel advisories for Mexico  just now and the phrase "You should defer non-essential travel to ..." <fill in the blank> appears 16 times and probably encompasses over half of the country. As you say, don't ignore them, but don't let it make you quake in fear either. 

Regarding the Feria, no one said it wasn't great event, by the way. I just suggested an alternative way to obtain the same quality artwork in a convenient manner. Nothing wrong with that either. 

Your mention of over using alcohol is spot on. Over the years I can't help but notice it's an extremely common thread in the stories of those who come back from Mexico with a horror story to tell. 

The Alebrijes wood carvings are some of my favorite items, also, but they can be a bit pricey. I have a little fellow that I named Jorge that is one of my favorite things now. 

Well, I'm sure you're going to have a great time wherever you decide to go.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

*Alcohol ~ being safe in Mexico*

I used to hear the phrase "wherever you go, there you are". I thought it was stupid. But in the cases of people moving to another place, the troubles travel with them. I live in a fairly small town. around 20 years ago, many families started moving here from So Cal. We started getting tagging and gang bangers. These families brought their troubled children with them. They were bored. They did the same things here that they did where they were from.

If someone is an alcoholic in the US, moves to Mexico (I have a friend that did that), trouble follows. He allowed strangers into his home for sex, he got robbed multiple times. He ended up with nothing and begged. Family in the US got him home. He is now contemplating how to get back to Mexico. His problems will follow him.

In places where heavy drinking is going on, or people are being careless, there could be someone watching, waiting to take advantage. No matter where you are. Simply be careful. If a person has a severe issue with trust (be it inebriated or just naturally that way), they could well be taken for what they have. 

On one trip back to where we stayed in PV, the cabbie tried to give unknown drugs to my drunk friend (there were 5 of us in his cab) but no one noticed except me, not even my drunk friend. I yelled at him and told him off. He understood completely and drove us straight to our place. ZERO tolerance for bad behavior. 

While traveling, keep important possessions very close, always. I know of people who kept their money and passports in the safe in their hotel room. People came in and removed the whole safe. GONE. If hotels have a main safe, this is most likely a bit more secure, but probably not completely. If someone with a gun tells them to open it, I bet they would. 

In the instance of the woman whose purse got stolen at a Starbucks, she had her checkbook (why?) and ALL of her credit cards in Mexico on vacation with her. duhhhhh. 

I have not yet traveled so much nor found myself in dire situations. Luckily on the latter. But with traveling, I will be smart about it. As smart as I can possibly be. 

In the instances of people on this site being catty and having rude remarks and comebacks, well, I am sure they were that way before being expats! It is very easy to be an ass, I assure you! But the best way is to try to play nice. The world may treat you nicer if you use honey instead of POO!!!


Oh yeah, don't drink and drive!

p.s. I love Alebrijes. Have a couple small ones. Check out these larger and very expensive ones!


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> I used to hear the phrase "wherever you go, there you are". I thought it was stupid. But in the cases of people moving to another place, the troubles travel with them. I live in a fairly small town. around 20 years ago, many families started moving here from So Cal. We started getting tagging and gang bangers. These families brought their troubled children with them. They were bored. They did the same things here that they did where they were from.
> 
> If someone is an alcoholic in the US, moves to Mexico (I have a friend that did that), trouble follows. He allowed strangers into his home for sex, he got robbed multiple times. He ended up with nothing and begged. Family in the US got him home. He is now contemplating how to get back to Mexico. His problems will follow him.
> 
> ...


That middle one, a coyote (?), is to die for.

Regarding the safety tips, you've definitely got some street smarts...


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

*Alebrijes*

Alebrijes


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> Alebrijes


The cat sitting on its haunches is a masterpiece in my eyes. Like the ironwood carvers of the Seri in Senora these carvers manage to encapsulate the essence of the creature in a way that actually seems to stare back at you. No wonder they are so sought after.

That's the beginning of a great collection.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

These are not mine. Someone I know owns a store in PV, he has people make them outside of town in the mountains. He said that one of them was $5000 or more...yikes!

Yes, they would definitely be a great collection! Mine are teeny cheapo ones!


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> These are not mine. Someone I know owns a store in PV, he has people make them outside of town in the mountains. He said that one of them was $5000 or more...yikes!
> 
> Yes, they would definitely be a great collection! Mine are teeny cheapo ones!


Like Mr. Jorge. I get it.

Even the photos of these carvings are interesting, though.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

I am posting an update on this thread. Wondering if there are any places to avoid in a 3 week trip wandering from the East coast of Mexico to PV areas... My ideas of where to start and end and a few spots in between are set, but would like input in regards to places that are too touristy, etc. and not worth the trip. Thanks!


----------

